# A New Arrival... An Italian... Anonimo Polluce Bronze



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Some of you will know that Ive wanted one of these for ages... Colin had one and I loved his snow pics, even if the snow ate the case LOL

I was really struggling to get good pics of the Polluce range for the forth coming DeskDivers article so decided to start looking at buying them, but in the end Colin and I now have duplicates of these, so Im no further forward really... oops. Many may remember the Rose Gold and blasted model I also have - Which is one of my all time fave watches... Iwill see if I can find a link and add it here later.

This month it seems the 'final edition' of the Polluce models has been released for the 10th Anniversary of Anomino but it has (imho) naff new hands and a not so nice dial, the engraving on the side is cute, but im not buying... So as Ive been idly looking for on old one for a while I sent out a few emails and lo n behold this one came up and I traded with a mate for it. Interestingly its a pre production model as well  I love the way these cases 'weather' and show marks, they look a bit bling when new imho...

So now I actually have 2 Polluce, this one and the ss/au. Only the orange dial bronze, the OxPro and the steel bracelet models to get... er, maybe not...LOL


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

more pics:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

More pics than you could ever need of the ss/au wre here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=19840

I should also add that the case of this watch is made of the same grade of bronze material that ships propellers are made of... There was a lot if innovative thinking behind Anomino's approach to this watch and imho it was the start of their move upmarket, the build quality is superb and the watch catches lots of admiring glances as no one expects a grubby looking bronze watch LOL (the grubbines is in look only, and is natural oxidisation on the bronze and does not come off on your wrist - the reason the back is SS is to keep the bronze off the skin which would react, of course)


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice Jon! Congratulations!

I have to admit, I start to like Anonimo more and more...  . Must stop looking at those pictures!!

BTW, I almost always write the name wrong, as well  .

all the best

Jan


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Arrrggghhhh! yes youre right I didnt see the typo Jan... ooops... can a mod correct me... I cant spell in Italian LOL

I could just write it as Panerai, but that would open way too big a can of worms


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Jon

Very nice piece indeed. Seems that they are a bit confused with the depth rating as 100atm on the dial and 120atm on the back. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes quite right mate... there is an explanation... and, well, you will need to see the full article on DD when its launched later in the year for the full explanation, but in the interim... the short answer is that this is due to the dial and case being from different watches in the Anonimo range and them being lazy with dial... crazy but true...!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JonW said:


> Yes quite right mate... there is an explanation... and, well, you will need to see the full article on DD when its launched later in the year for the full explanation, but in the interim... the short answer is that this is due to the dial and case being from different watches in the Anonimo range and them being lazy with dial... crazy but true...!


You wonder why they would do that. Forgot to say but they are some of the chunkiest lugs I've seen. Look great and as if they mean business. Are they slightly splayed or is it just the way the case is shaped?

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes its a mystery, but very much in keeping with the Italian nature of Anonimo 

Yes the lugs are great, they have annoying two screw head pins tho which I hate... And annoyingly its hard to get thick straps on these cases but they always looks great on the original Kodiak straps anyway 

I thats a trick of the cheap nature of my camera lens  the lugs arent splayed


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like that a lot..... 

Its nice to see something different like the case material, bet it looks great when 'weathered'


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That is superb. :thumbsup: Another one added to my ever growing grail list.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yep....liking that a lot


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Lovely Jon, It's a stunner. I love the bronze case.

Anonimo make some really good stuff. I remember being impressed when I first saw one. Hefty and with excellent build quality.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Guys!

Er Jase, it is weathered... when new theyre much more rose gold like... weathered is more grey/green sheen to the bonze. I warmed up one of the pics to give a more bronze flavour... perhaps I shouldnt have


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

In my quest for "different", this may have just gone up the league table.

:tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

How funny is this - I was just talking to a mate about a possible trade with his Militare handwound this morning LOL

Nice watch Jon. Love the cases on these things, the way they tarnish if you don't polish them up. Very cool 

The only thing that I'm not sure about is all the logos on the dial. I know they're there for a good reason, just there are a lot of them :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rich, I love the logos... and would say that theyre less 'in your face' when the watch is on the wrist of course - the pics always show then up to be huge.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I was chatting with my other half about this watch in comparison with the ss/au version... I think if I had to chose the ss/au would be the keeper. She said I was mad and that the Bronze was nicer. No wonder we dont agree on other stuff....


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Very very nice.

When i'm in town with the other half we always split up for half an hour, she goes looking for handbags and i blast around the watch shops.

There's an AD who's shop sells these and i always hang my nose over them, lovely watches


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

That is very, very nice indeed Jon. I've never seen a bronze cased watch before - looks great. Congratulations. :thumbsup:

A.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> I was chatting with my other half about this watch in comparison with the ss/au version... I think if I had to chose the ss/au would be the keeper. She said I was mad and that the Bronze was nicer. No wonder we dont agree on other stuff....


I agree with you by the way - I hadn't seen the ss/au watch until you linked to it (before my time here) but it's stunning 

The current Mrs Toshi and I never agree on anything, and we've been together 14 years now. I actually think it's the secret of a successful relationship - my first wife and I agreed on everything h34r: :lol:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

There's just something so right about those! Congrats. I think that I'll have to get myself another one at sometime.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have to say I`ve not really been that keen on Anonimo designs but I`m definitely warming to that one, love the case colour B)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice and different, what sort of size ???


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one Jon. My favourite looking Polluce by far.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Stunning watch, Jon.

I love the bronze, and the weathered finish that will develop (if you let it) :thumbup:

I saw some watches a couple of months or so ago (can't remember the brand) that also used bronze extensively - very unusual but lovely :tongue2:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Stunning watch, Jon.
> 
> I love the bronze, and the weathered finish that will develop (if you let it) :thumbup:
> 
> I saw some watches a couple of months or so ago (can't remember the brand) that also used bronze extensively - very unusual but lovely :tongue2:


I remembered what it was, GÃ©rald Genta, the Gefica Safari


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Guys 

Ive seen and handlded the GG when I was in HK earlier in the year, its a stunning watch that and I was actually quite tempted... :huh: 

Sizes...

Width: 42mm.

Width (including crown): 46mm.

Thickness: 15.2mm.

Length: 50mm.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice Jon I almost succumbed to one of the two over on TZ-uk myself :yes:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Jon

The mate is glad not only the watch made it but you are happy the casing needs to be seen to be appreciated its very different but in a "tool" way not bling.Anonimo's live IMO very well in the shadow of their Florenteen cousin's and are gaining a deserved reputation in their own right they are in their Italian way sometimes a little "off the wall" but very well made and very individual.

I wish that my funds were unlimited as this is a marque that should be in every WIS's collection.

Martin


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Brilliant, I love the patina on that.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bit of a late entry, but it's worth reading through the pages of the forum to find this one


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Mart - youre totally right about the case and Anomino, mate. Im loving this watch, cheers again for the trade 

Phil - Very kind of you mate


----------

